# ordering from amazon.co.uk



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Ordered some things over amazon.co.uk to deliver to cyprus 3 - 10 business days so far t shows as dispatched via UPS.

Does anybody have any experiences with this? in case nobody is in is there a UPS depot in limassol I can collect from?


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

UPS, I think, hand it over to a local courier service for delivery in Cyprus. 

My experience, living in Peyia, is that I get a phone call telling me to collect it from their office in Paphos. 

Their explanation is that Peyia is too far for delivery! 

Even using the tracking number, the tracking seems to end with dispatch by UPS. 

Have a look here

Contact UPS: Cyprus

You might also want to check your phone for missed calls. 

Good luck


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

So far so good. Impressed with the speed of delivery via UPS considering delivery is only £10 for 10kg items. Two separate items delivered in 5 days, both from the UK. However, amazon seem to use different couriers - another item I ordered is coming via DHL which is taking much longer. 

Both UPS and DHL have depots in limassol so not too much drama.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It certainly makes sense for any company sending thousands of items to use more than 1 courier service. They would be very vulnerable if they put all their eggs in 1 basket.

Pete


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Some items I have received from Amazon recently have been by DHL , they came by Deutsche Post DHL and when they got to cyprus they were handed to the cyprus post system and I had to collect them from the main post office. And as the other member said they take a long time to get here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

madcow said:


> Some items I have received from Amazon recently have been by DHL , they came by Deutsche Post DHL and when they got to cyprus they were handed to the cyprus post system and I had to collect them from the main post office. And as the other member said they take a long time to get here.


We get packages from Germany every month with DHL from Germany. They state 8-10 days but never under 30. But it seems that the problem is the leg in Cyprus, that is handled by Cyprus post

Anders


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> We get packages from Germany every month with DHL from Germany. They state 8-10 days but never under 30. But it seems that the problem is the leg in Cyprus, that is handled by Cyprus post
> 
> Anders


I agree and after some investigation found the website which when putting the AMAZON tracking number in, spits out a different tracking number 

DHL Sendungsverfolgung

Which also points to cyprus post tracking website. 

http://ips.cypruspost.gov.cy/IPSWEBTRACK/

The last update says "item has been put in a bag and sent abroad". That was the 6th March. I have a suspicion that this parcel is lying in a depot in limassol somewhere....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

More likely at Larnanca airport. We had a parcel sent from Holland which took a few days to get to Larnaca airport and then it sat there for 6 weeks. When we eventually got it half the stuff was missing from it.


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Lovely. Well it is a big TV which no doubt with have STEAL ME written all over it. At least Amazon said they'd send another one if I haven't received it by the April 3rd.


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

Check out LHUKCY.com. A container leaves UK around 18th of each month and arrive here 2/3 weeks later. Collection is from Emba. Charges are very reasonable, much less than post or courier. We use this every month for purchases from Amazon and others who offer free UK delivery (shipping is from Hemel Hempstead).


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I hope everyone is checking prices carefully and not making assumptions.

We recently bought a new LG TV which was cheaper here than in the UK and as a result had no shipping costs or delays.

Pete


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

That's interesting, obviously what I need is someone to point me in the right direction Pete.



Veronica said:


> More likely at Larnanca airport. We had a parcel sent from Holland which took a few days to get to Larnaca airport and then it sat there for 6 weeks. When we eventually got it half the stuff was missing from it.


That's exactly where it is, tracking updated today. Many Thanks


----------



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

I have tried recently ordering two items from Amazon.

The first was a 'Tree of Life' wall clock and the second was the game 'Frustration'. Both times I got the message 'We are unable to deliver to Cyprus' !!

Normally I use Play.com for CD's, DVD's and books and they are excellant but they do not have as must choice as Amazon.


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Seems to be mainly AMAZON SARL that ship to cyprus, when browsing I look for anything that offers amazon prime, that way you know it's an amazon service.


----------

